

Mckoi: highly scalable b-tree database - yawniek
http://www.mckoi.com/Quick%20Start%20Guide.html

======
lecha
Looking at the API, it looks pretty young/raw.

API offers two types of primary data structures; Files and Tables.

A File is a binary object that can grow and shrink to any size, and data can
be written to and read from any position. Table can store string values,
supports indexes on columns.

No mention of real query language.

